# Inhalt von Textfeld prüfen



## guest (28. Jan 2005)

wie kann man prüfen ob es in einen JTextField nichts eingegeben wurde oder nur blank enthält


```
(jTextField.getText().length()==0) ||( jTextField.getText() == " ? ")
```

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Bitte vernünftigen Titel verwenden!
Kein Mensch kann mit Deinem Titel "dume Frage" etwas anfangen!
Titel wurde von mir geändert._


----------



## mic_checker (28. Jan 2005)

1) es heisst *dumm*


```
if(jtf.getText().length() == 0)
```

müsste gehen....

btw. was soll der zweite Teil deiner if (mit "...?..") ?


----------



## guest (28. Jan 2005)

ich möchte noch prüfen, ob es in den JTextField nur blank(leerzeichen)enthält, weiss ich aber nicht wie man das ausdrucken soll.


----------



## bummerland (28. Jan 2005)

```
(jTextField.getText().length()==0) ||( jTextField.getText().trim().equals(""))
```


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2005)

sehr witzig

```
jTextField.getText().trim.length()==0
```


----------



## Dreezard (28. Jan 2005)

warum sehr witzig? man kann genauso bei beidem mit equals arbeiten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jan 2005)

@Gast: Wenn schon, dann:

```
if(jTextField.getText().trim().length() == 0)
  //do something
```


----------



## Gast (8. Feb 2005)

das funktioniert aber nicht, weil es eine NullPointerException gibt. also bei mir zumindestens


----------



## meez (8. Feb 2005)

Dann hast du dein Objekt nicht initalisiert...
Fact ist, das beide Methoden ok sind...


----------



## Gast (8. Feb 2005)

wie das?


----------



## mic_checker (8. Feb 2005)

Probiers aus, schreib dir ein kleines Prog welches ein JTextField enthält, dann überprüfst du. ganz einfach 

Schau dir doch mal die API an.


----------

